# How much did your fluff weigh at 16 weeks?



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Just trying to get a general idea b/c I am curious as to how big Neyland might end up.
He weighed 3 pounds at 13 weeks.
He weighs 3.8 pounds now at 16 weeks.

Charlotte said he would probably end up around 5, but just wondering if anyone else was on this track and what their fluff ended up at. Not that it really matters to me, but I am curious. Brinkley was no where NEAR this little.







It is hard to compare b/c their sizes are so different.


----------



## tag

Vinny was 2.5lbs at 12 weeks, 3.2lbs at 18 weeks and at 18 months is just over 5lbs.


----------



## HollyHobbie

Noel was a pound and a quarter at 12 weeks....I weighed her yesterday but it was not super acruate ... my hubby's best friend is a doctor so ran in to drop something off for his wife and I had Noel in her bag so I put her on the scales bag and all and it was 2.4 pounds so I am thinking she is just almost two pounds i don't think the bag weighs much at all. it is a smaller cloth one (the red velvet from Target) I think she is about a week younger than Neyland.


----------



## k/c mom

Catcher was about 2.8 at 11 weeks. He ended up at 7 pounds.


----------



## foX42O

leise weighed about 3


----------



## AJ

I think Rosie was about 2 and a half at 12 weeks, I'm not sure about 16 though, maybe about 3, less or more.


----------



## NewMom328

> Just trying to get a general idea b/c I am curious as to how big Neyland might end up.
> He weighed 3 pounds at 13 weeks.
> He weighs 3.8 pounds now at 16 weeks.
> 
> Charlotte said he would probably end up around 5, but just wondering if anyone else was on this track and what their fluff ended up at. Not that it really matters to me, but I am curious. Brinkley was no where NEAR this little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to compare b/c their sizes are so different.[/B]



This is totally off topic but, just out of curiosity, how did Neyland get his name? This might've been discussed before and I missed it, so sorry if this is a repeat question.


----------



## MeandMyMalt

Obi was 3.8lbs at 16 weeks too! Right now he is 8 months old and 5.6lbs so im guessing he will be between 6 and 7.

Almost forgot, at 13 weeks he was 2.8 so thats close too.


----------



## bklynlatina

Chulita was 2.3 at 12 Weeks, 3.7 at 4 months old and just 2 weeks ago and 5 months old she weigh 4.7 she will be 6 months old soon (january 7 )


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=135023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to get a general idea b/c I am curious as to how big Neyland might end up.
> He weighed 3 pounds at 13 weeks.
> He weighs 3.8 pounds now at 16 weeks.
> 
> Charlotte said he would probably end up around 5, but just wondering if anyone else was on this track and what their fluff ended up at. Not that it really matters to me, but I am curious. Brinkley was no where NEAR this little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to compare b/c their sizes are so different.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is totally off topic but, just out of curiosity, how did Neyland get his name? This might've been discussed before and I missed it, so sorry if this is a repeat question.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Don't worry....
Only Tennesse Vol fans would know!








Neyland Stadium is where the Vols play in Knoxville, Tennessee.
My husband is a HUGE Tennessee Vol fan!!!!!!


----------



## NewMom328

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=135081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to get a general idea b/c I am curious as to how big Neyland might end up.
> He weighed 3 pounds at 13 weeks.
> He weighs 3.8 pounds now at 16 weeks.
> 
> Charlotte said he would probably end up around 5, but just wondering if anyone else was on this track and what their fluff ended up at. Not that it really matters to me, but I am curious. Brinkley was no where NEAR this little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to compare b/c their sizes are so different.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is totally off topic but, just out of curiosity, how did Neyland get his name? This might've been discussed before and I missed it, so sorry if this is a repeat question.
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry....
> Only Tennesse Vol fans would know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neyland Stadium is where the Vols play in Knoxville, Tennessee.
> My husband is a HUGE Tennessee Vol fan!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Oh Ok, thats cute. I like when names have meaning behind them!


----------



## carrie

I was apart of this discussion before.... I got Massimo at 8 weeks...yes I know....my bad. Anyway, he was exactly 2lbs when I took him to the vet the next day. He was the second biggest in his litter. I can not remember all the weights he's been in between (such as 16 weeks) but his last vet visit he was 4.4 lbs, with his harness and swarovski collar on (see how I snuck that in there...lol) Anyway....he's normally between 4 and 4.5 lbs. So, when I got him he was a little butterball and he grew into his baby fat...lol. He's also extremely fine boned, because his sister is a little bit shorter than he is, she weighs just about 7 lbs (or a little more, as her mama said) and is of the larger boned variety. (But I also couldn't feel her ribs very well LOL) The last time I saw her, I was so used to picking Massimo up, I almost dropped her (I was sitting on the floor), I wasn't expecting such a weight difference. I know his brother (the biggest of Massimo's litter) weighs 5.5 lbs. So I'm not sure about what dogs should and should not weigh...because Massimo doesn't seem to fit the growth chart.


----------



## k/c mom

> I was apart of this discussion before.... I got Massimo at 8 weeks...yes I know....my bad. Anyway, he was exactly 2lbs when I took him to the vet the next day. He was the second biggest in his litter. I can not remember all the weights he's been in between (such as 16 weeks) but his last vet visit he was 4.4 lbs, with his harness and swarovski collar on (see how I snuck that in there...lol) Anyway....he's normally between 4 and 4.5 lbs. So, when I got him he was a little butterball and he grew into his baby fat...lol. He's also extremely fine boned, because his sister is a little bit shorter than he is, she weighs just about 7 lbs (or a little more, as her mama said) and is of the larger boned variety. (But I also couldn't feel her ribs very well LOL) The last time I saw her, I was so used to picking Massimo up, I almost dropped her (I was sitting on the floor), I wasn't expecting such a weight difference. I know his brother (the biggest of Massimo's litter) weighs 5.5 lbs. So I'm not sure about what dogs should and should not weigh...because Massimo doesn't seem to fit the growth chart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I would say that weight at 8 weeks is no indication at all based on Massimo and Rosebud. I got Rosebud, my first Maltese in 1990 at 8 weeks







and she was two pounds then and grew to between 9 and 10 pounds.


----------



## Toby's Mom

Sir Tobykins weighed 4.75 lbs at 16 weeks and now at age 2 he weighs between 6 and 6.5 lbs.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

I did the double the 12 week weight and add 1/2 pound and it said 6.1...so we'll see.








Thanks for all the replies...keep them coming...


----------



## abbey

Abbey was 2.5 lbs. at 16 weeks. She is now exactly 4 lbs.


----------



## TheButtercup

what a bad mommy i am. i never ever tracked this stuff, it just never occurred to me! poor buttercup, she's going to grow up not having any knowledge of her childhood...









i seem to recall her being just over 2lbs at 12 weeks though. she's now a big ol' oofda baby at 8.5-9lbs (depending on what kind of treats she has tricked me into buying).

ann marie and the "i'm not fat, i'm FLUFFY!" buttercup


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> what a bad mommy i am. i never ever tracked this stuff, it just never occurred to me! poor buttercup, she's going to grow up not having any knowledge of her childhood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i seem to recall her being just over 2lbs at 12 weeks though. she's now a big ol' oofda baby at 8.5-9lbs (depending on what kind of treats she has tricked me into buying).
> 
> ann marie and the "i'm not fat, i'm FLUFFY!" buttercup[/B]



Don't worry, I don't keep up with it well either.







I only know now b/c it is fresh for Neyland...I have NO clue with Brinkley!


----------



## k/c mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=135259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what a bad mommy i am. i never ever tracked this stuff, it just never occurred to me! poor buttercup, she's going to grow up not having any knowledge of her childhood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i seem to recall her being just over 2lbs at 12 weeks though. she's now a big ol' oofda baby at 8.5-9lbs (depending on what kind of treats she has tricked me into buying).
> 
> ann marie and the "i'm not fat, i'm FLUFFY!" buttercup[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I don't keep up with it well either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only know now b/c it is fresh for Neyland...I have NO clue with Brinkley!
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Same here... I don't recall any of Kallie's weights and only Rosebud's and Catcher's coming home weights...


----------



## Toby's Mom

Maybe I am obsessive, but I have a three ring binder with all their medical information filed away by chronological order. Hmmm...maybe there is something to this OCD!


----------



## carrie

> Maybe I am obsessive, but I have a three ring binder with all their medical information filed away by chronological order. Hmmm...maybe there is something to this OCD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



ahahaha...you're a NUT. but you're a well organized nut.. 

nah...i think it's great you have that... i'm just jealous **I** don't...lol


----------



## kodie

umm.. i think kodie was still around 1.5lbs or so... i'd have to look that up to be exact.


----------



## Toby's Mom

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=135279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am obsessive, but I have a three ring binder with all their medical information filed away by chronological order. Hmmm...maybe there is something to this OCD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahahaha...you're a NUT. but you're a well organized nut..
> 
> nah...i think it's great you have that... i'm just jealous **I** don't...lol
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You think that is bad...I have a scrapbook dedicated to just the dogs and not another one for family or anything like that!









I can't stand disorganizaion!


----------



## TheButtercup

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=135279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am obsessive, but I have a three ring binder with all their medical information filed away by chronological order. Hmmm...maybe there is something to this OCD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahahaha...you're a NUT. but you're a well organized nut..
> 
> nah...i think it's great you have that... i'm just jealous **I** don't...lol
> [/B]
Click to expand...

add me to that! i look back when i first got buttercup and think, "how did i not wind up having my dog run away from home?" i never thought to document anything (actually, i have a folder of all her medical stuff, not too much detail written on it, so referring back to it has been fairly useless LOL), i never put much thought into stuff i read online and just kind of winged it. yikes, scary to think back on LOL. how is it i have survived this long mySELF??? LOL

believe me, i'm very envious Toby's Mom!!!!!!









ann marie and the "yeah remember when you didn't notice i broke my tail? good job, mom" buttercup


----------



## miko's mommy

I never really kept track of the weight but Miko was ~ 2.5 lbs at 14 weeks and now at almost 3 he varies from 6.5 to 7.5 lbs but is always needing to loose a little bit.


----------



## Toby's Mom

> add me to that! i look back when i first got buttercup and think, "how did i not wind up having my dog run away from home?" i never thought to document anything (actually, i have a folder of all her medical stuff, not too much detail written on it, so referring back to it has been fairly useless LOL), i never put much thought into stuff i read online and just kind of winged it. yikes, scary to think back on LOL. how is it i have survived this long mySELF??? LOL
> 
> believe me, i'm very envious Toby's Mom!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ann marie and the "yeah remember when you didn't notice i broke my tail? good job, mom" buttercup[/B]


But along with being organized comes stress as well. For example, I can't stand it if I know something is messy. I will lie in bed and obsess over it until I get up and straighten it up. 

My husband was pretty messy when we were dating and he would just leave things laying around. I told him that he had better change his ways by the time we got married because I can't live like that. He has improved a lot. There are things we are still working on, LOL, but I really can't complain.


----------



## charmypoo

This is what I have in my records ...
Cookie was 2.6 lbs at 16 weeks. She is now full grown at around 4.5-5 lbs.
Sparkle was 2.2 lbs at 16 weeks. She is now full grown at around 3 - 3.2 lbs.
Jellybean and Cupcake were 2.6 lbs at 16 weeks. They are both around 3.8 lbs (hoping they will grow more and faster) at 6.5 months. I am hoping they will be at least 4.5 lbs full grown.

My boys came to me at 8 months so I have no records at 16 weeks.


----------



## mimi2

Ruby was 2 lbs. at 12 weeks, she is now 4.5 lbs. at almost 12 months. Hope that helps.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom

Not that its all that helpful to you...

Boom was about 5.5 pounds at 16 weeks..

he's now about 16 pounds!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> Not that its all that helpful to you...
> 
> Boom was about 5.5 pounds at 16 weeks..
> 
> he's now about 16 pounds![/B]



And SUCH a CUTIE!


----------



## danah

Baxter was 2.8 lbs. at 15 wks. and now at 1yr. 4mo. weighs 4.8 to 5 lbs.

My little guy with such a big heart!!


----------



## NewMom328

Kylee was 3 lbs at 12 weeks and is now 9 months and 5 lbs.


----------



## Lacie2

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=135281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am obsessive, but I have a three ring binder with all their medical information filed away by chronological order. Hmmm...maybe there is something to this OCD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahahaha...you're a NUT. but you're a well organized nut..
> 
> nah...i think it's great you have that... i'm just jealous **I** don't...lol
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think that is bad...I have a scrapbook dedicated to just the dogs and not another one for family or anything like that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand disorganizaion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

You think that's bad...I think I can top it!!!







I have all my pictures organized in boxes by decade, finally. But the thing I do that my family thinks is crazy is, I have a nice album with pictures of tombstones organized by cemetery. The pictures of my children and grandkids are in the boxes.


----------



## cindysilver

Jack was 5.5 pounds at 16 weeks, and he's now 9.5 and steady for the past three months (he's almost 11 months old now)







My BIG BOY!! (more to love, right Boom Boom's Mom???







)


----------



## Theresa

Summer was 1 1/2 lbs at 8 weeks, 3lbs 16 oz. @ 5 months and right now she's 1 yr 2mos. as of Feb. 2 and she's around 5 lbs give or take a few oz. depends on what she eats that day







and she's very fine boned I'm gald she's put a little meat on her bones







She does seem to be a little taller ( thats what other ppl say ) to me she's pretty much the same size








I have a ? when do they stop growing taller? I don't think she's getting any taller, but I don't know


----------



## abbey

> Summer was 1 1/2 lbs at 8 weeks, 3lbs 16 oz. @ 5 months and right now she's 1 yr 2mos. as of Feb. 2 and she's around 5 lbs give or take a few oz. depends on what she eats that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she's very fine boned I'm gald she's put a little meat on her bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does seem to be a little taller ( thats what other ppl say ) to me she's pretty much the same size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ? when do they stop growing taller? I don't think she's getting any taller, but I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


Theresa, how tall is she? Abbey stopped growing any taller around 8 months old. She is 8 inches in height. Has she had a new haircut lately? Abbey seemed to be so much longer after we got her hair cut, but she is still 10" long. I thought maybe she would grow taller to even out but now I know that there are short back maltese & longer back maltese & probably the same with height (?).


----------



## Gemma

I just happen to have a record of that. Exactley at 4 months old he weigh 6 lbs
He is now 11 lbs and 16 moths old. he better not get any bigger. he's been like this for many months now. probably since he was 9 months old.


----------



## k/c mom

> I just happen to have a record of that. Exactley at 4 months old he weigh 6 lbs
> He is now 11 lbs and 16 moths old. he better not get any bigger. he's been like this for many months now. probably since he was 9 months old.[/B]


I have to say..... Sparkey is just so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Gemma

ooh thanks ! Catcher and Kallie sooo cute too. 
I love Maltese, they are all cute !


----------



## Boobookit

Let's see at 10 weeks Pacino was 1 pound at 13 weeks he was 1.2 pounds and at 16 weeks he was a little under 1.5 pounds. At 6 months the vet said that he was almost 3 pounds. Now at 8 months old he is about 4 pounds. I can't wait to get him to a real scale to see if he has gained any weight.

Marie & (big things come in small packages) Pacino


----------



## micaela

Chiquito was 1/34 at about 12 weeks, now he is 2.5lbs and he is about 16 weeks old.


----------



## Theresa

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=147089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer was 1 1/2 lbs at 8 weeks, 3lbs 16 oz. @ 5 months and right now she's 1 yr 2mos. as of Feb. 2 and she's around 5 lbs give or take a few oz. depends on what she eats that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she's very fine boned I'm gald she's put a little meat on her bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does seem to be a little taller ( thats what other ppl say ) to me she's pretty much the same size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ? when do they stop growing taller? I don't think she's getting any taller, but I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Theresa, how tall is she? Abbey stopped growing any taller around 8 months old. She is 8 inches in height. Has she had a new haircut lately? Abbey seemed to be so much longer after we got her hair cut, but she is still 10" long. I thought maybe she would grow taller to even out but now I know that there are short back maltese & longer back maltese & probably the same with height (?).
> [/B]
Click to expand...

She's 8" from the ground to the top of her back. and 10" from her little hinny to the front of her legs. ( I guess this how you would do it







. I gave her a puppy cut (short)







right before the holidays. its growing back thank goodness







( I love her wiht the longer hair) she stills sems little to me


----------



## lacey

Toby weighed barely 2 lbs at 12 weeks and now at 6 months weighs 4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## The A Team

Archie was just over 2 pounds at 16 weeks and now at 2 years old he's 7 lbs.
Abbey was also around 2 pounds at 16 weeks and now at 1 1/2 years old she's 5 lbs.

Abbey is thin and fine boned, where Arch has some weight on him, I think they both look good. But then I'm their mother....


----------



## saltymalty

I don't really recall exactly, but I think that Valletta was somewhere around 2.5 lbs. at 16 weeks. She is now full grown and weighs in at 4.3 lbs.


----------



## bellasmommy

Bella was maybe 3 pounds back then. Now shes almost four years old and six pounds. I prefer her at her current size, I was a nervous wreck when she was a baby.


----------



## tubtub

tub was around four pounds, right now he's probably 5-6.


----------



## Cosy

I was looking over the sizes at different stages. Isn't it funny how different many are and yet level off to a close size full grown. I would say ask the breeder as she/he should have a good idea.
It used to be the theory was double the weight at 15 wks, but as we can see here it doesn't always ring true.

Toy was 3 lbs at 3 1/2 months (when I got her) and I was freaking because I thought she was going to be HUGE compared to the standard. She had a lot of bone and she looked large to me. Well, she leveled off to being a nice even 5 lbs ..tho sometimes she doesn't eat a lot and it can go a little lower. 

Cosy is 5 months so all I have to go on is what she weighs now. She's 2 3/4 lbs and very chunky. Her breeder thinks she will stay around 3 lbs and thin down. I'm betting on 4 lbs although she is smaller all over than Toy was at that age. It will be fun to watch and see.


----------



## Bijousmom

Bijou weighed 3.5 pounds at 15 weeks when I got him. His 1 year vet visit was on Friday and he weighs 5.2 pounds. I also asked the vet to check to be sure that he isn't too thin or too heavy because it is hard to tell with all of that hair. He thinks that he is perfect too.







Not just my opinion LOL.


----------



## MissMelanie

We didn't have Bella Mia or Sir Micro that young.









However at 7 1/2 months Micro's weight was 3.10 and at 22 months he was 4.12. Micro is Neutered, and his Vet said this may add a few ounces to him.

Bella Mia's weight was 4.1 at 15 months and is currently 4.10 at 24 months.

They both get their fill of food and I feel they are at their adult weight.

Just the right size for me, since I have neck and back damage due to an auto accident.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Haven

<span style="font-family:Georgia">Jinx was 2.12lbs at 13 weeks
and he'll be 16 weeks in a few days and right now he's a half an ounce lighter.</span>


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese

Tooter & Taater are 13wks old today and one weighs 1 lb 12oz and other one weighs 1 lb 13 oz


----------



## mmo

> Tooter & Taater are 13wks old today and one weighs 1 lb 12oz and other one weighs 1 lb 13 oz[/B]


OK; great, you have 2 tiny ones and no pictures posted. You think that`s fair??? LOL















We want to see those 2 little ones


----------



## Dutymum

What age do they actually stop growing?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Princess - Malts usually grow until 1 year. That said, some have stopped growing at 8 months, and others continue to grow until 2 years, I've heard.

Bonnie was 3.3 adorable pounds at 16 weeks, and now weighs 8.6 perfect pounds, at almost 5 years.







She's maintained her weight since she was about 1 year old.

Linda and Bonnie


----------



## efblair

I'm really wondering about the little girl I just got.We took her to the Vet the next day to have her checked out and she was 16 weeks old and weighed 1 lb.Gee just what she might weigh full grown since she doesn't fit on any of the weight charts


----------



## silverhaven

efblair said:


> I'm really wondering about the little girl I just got.We took her to the Vet the next day to have her checked out and she was 16 weeks old and weighed 1 lb.Gee just what she might weigh full grown since she doesn't fit on any of the weight charts


Whoa! 1lb at 16 weeks is really teeny. My Penny was 2lbs at 16 wks, and she is a teeny one. She is charting to be between 3 and 3.5lbs fully grown. I think yours charts at under 2lbs :w00t: fully grown. 

Have you had your little ones bile acid and other bloodwork checked? usually a good idea in one so small.


----------



## Sylie

MiMi weighed 2Lb. 14 Oz when I got her at 12 weeks. She gained a whole pound in the first month. From then on it was a different amount every week. Now that she is full grown she is a smidge over 7 pounds. I weighed her and recorded it every week until she was 7 months old and hit the 6 1/2 pound mark. What I learned is that it is unpredictable. Not completely unpredictable. Her breeder guessed that she would be 6 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Krieng

efblair said:


> I'm really wondering about the little girl I just got.We took her to the Vet the next day to have her checked out and she was 16 weeks old and weighed 1 lb.Gee just what she might weigh full grown since she doesn't fit on any of the weight charts


Normally you can use Chihauhau weight chart for Maltese less than 4 lbs full grown. But your girl is going to be less than 2 lbs full grown so you need to apply Mathematics a bit.
She will be about 1 1/2 lbs full grown and if she looks very thin, she may get more weight when full grown.


----------



## Krieng

And I would recommend to desex her, it is really risky to let her deliver puppies.


----------



## pammy4501

LOL! This is a 5 year old thread. Where do these come from!


----------



## almitra

pammy4501 said:


> LOL! This is a 5 year old thread. Where do these come from!


Someone's data mining expedition....LOL!!!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i got dolce at 16 weeks and he was 2.9 lbs now at almost 2 yrs he is 3.9 lbs.


----------



## edelweiss

uniquelovdolce said:


> i got dolce at 16 weeks and he was 2.9 lbs now at almost 2 yrs he is 3.9 lbs.


WOW, another 5 yrs. and we will be calling him "fatty." :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oo this is old ...


----------

